# Mansel



## kmaben (Sep 2, 2014)

Lost yet another good Flop. Mansel passed last night for some reason. He was having some issues but was acting just fine when I put him to bed last night. Cant handle any more floppy eared boys. I'll stick to my two german made buns. They seem **** near indestructible.


----------



## JBun (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh my gosh Kaley! I'm just in shock reading this. I'm so sorry  I know it doesn't make it much better, but I'm glad that Mansel had a home with you for the remaining months of his life. 

I'm glad everything is good with your other two. Those hardy germans. I don't think there is anything that Shya will let bring her down. She'll go on living forever if she has anything to do with it.


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Sep 2, 2014)

Sorry for the loss of Mansel! Binky free little bun. ray:


----------



## Azerane (Sep 3, 2014)

Aww, I'm so very sorry for your loss. What shocking news.


----------



## pani (Sep 3, 2014)

So sorry to hear of Mansel's passing. Binky free, little bun. ray:


----------



## Channahs (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm so sorry. Reading those who've lost their buns reminds me that we're all vulnerable to this pain. Binky free sweet Mansel.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 5, 2014)

So sorry for your loss.


----------

